# My temporary tupperdor build



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well guys after my antics on C-Bid I had to rush out and build a temporary Tupperdor for storage while I season my new Desktop humidors. So i figured i would just share what I did.

I will say that I was very skeptical about this working. Especially after I overlooked the fact that the locking mechanism compromised the seal on the container that started out at only 44%RH. But after a little jury rigging it. I was able to seal it up and right now i am holding 74%RH humidity and working on bringing the RH down to a suitable level after over hydrating my kitty litter.

I want to give a big shout out to @chris1360 for posting his great Step by Step that helped me make this.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-ultra-cheap-tuperdor-step-step-w-pics-8.html


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

@chris1360 is the tupperdor man! I refer his post whenever I see questions come up on Puff.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

yes he is and I noticed that right away.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Gump, you're a GD genius! 

Very nice work. I've got one that looks almost exactly like yours but mine's got about 200 sticks in it.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

B-daddy said:


> Gump, you're a GD genius!
> 
> Very nice work. I've got one that looks almost exactly like yours but mine's got about 200 sticks in it.


thanks. i just needed something to hold the 100 sticks i have coming on Monday. i was real worried about the holes by the latches but they are not giving me a problem yet


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

AuTechCoM said:


> thanks. i just needed something to hold the 100 sticks i have coming on Monday. i was real worried about the holes by the latches but they are not giving me a problem yet


I believe a put a bead of silicon caulk over mine. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

It is holding 67%RH rock solid and recovers super fast. I can't wait to run out of room.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice job, Jonathan. By the way, are none of you guys worried about light damage with your transparent tupperdors? Or are they all just stored in a dark closet?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I dig it!

My humi is kinda crappin out on me...leaks a lot of air and I have already sealed it up a couple times. So I might just go this route permanently! I don't smoke nearly as many cigars as I used too and I can't justify spending big money on another humi. Especially one that holds over 200 cigars like mine does :lol:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

jmacn said:


> Nice job, Jonathan. By the way, are none of you guys worried about light damage with your transparent tupperdors? Or are they all just stored in a dark closet?


Mine's in the basement in a storage room. Little light (only when I go in there to mess with the cigars or pull out hunting/fishing gear) and most of the sticks are in boxes inside the tupperware. All else being equal, though, I'd prefer an opaque one.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

For me personally I am not worried about light damage because this is only for temporary use while I season my 2 new high cap humidos.. If I was planning on storing them for more than a week or maybe 2 I would black it out somehow. But I also figure if stores have display humidors with glass fronts. What would be the problem. But that just showed how much of a noon that I am


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice tupperdor, post a few pics when she's all filled up.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks very similar to my tupperdor. I store mine in a dark closet. The advantage to the clear plastic is that you can read your RH without opening the lid.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I too have one nearly identical to the OP's. I lined mine with cedar sheets. One thing I really like about these tupperdor's is they don't require a lot of beads to maintain RH and even during these dry winter months take very little maintenance. I pop the lid for a few seconds about once a week to allow some fresh air. I have been using it for stick storage for about 5 months and I love it.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I too have one nearly identical to the OP's. I lined mine with cedar sheets. One thing I really like about these tupperdor's is they don't require a lot of beads to maintain RH and even during these dry winter months take very little maintenance. I pop the lid for a few seconds about once a week to allow some fresh air. I have been using it for stick storage for about 5 months and I love it.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice. Been playing with the idea of building one of these for storing full boxes.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

rhounsell said:


> Nice tupperdor, post a few pics when she's all filled up.


Well today is the day that it will be filled to capacity. I am patiently watching my UPS tracking info ready to run out of my office to make sure to get it before my wife comes home.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well here it is full


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

AuTechCoM said:


> Well guys after my antics on C-Bid I had to rush out and build a temporary Tupperdor for storage while I season my new Desktop humidors. So i figured i would just share what I did.
> 
> I will say that I was very skeptical about this working. Especially after I overlooked the fact that the locking mechanism compromised the seal on the container that started out at only 44%RH. But after a little jury rigging it. I was able to seal it up and right now i am holding 74%RH humidity and working on bringing the RH down to a suitable level after over hydrating my kitty litter.
> 
> I want to give a big shout out to @chris1360 for posting his great Step by Step that helped me make this.


I am glad to see that thread helping some folks around here build cheap tupperdors! That thing looks awesome bro! You did a great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> @chris1360 is the tupperdor man! I refer his post whenever I see questions come up on Puff.


Thanks Fuzzy for recomending that thread! I love helping people save money, and store more cigars! Much love @Fuzzy!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

bringing the old back to life but i love your cedar display box in there. looks like it belongs in there lol. im working up ideas for my next larger tupperdor!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> bringing the old back to life but i love your cedar display box in there. looks like it belongs in there lol. im working up ideas for my next larger tupperdor!


Thanks

Yeah someone gave me that box a while ago and figured it was perfect. Because I have my Kitty litter in a stocking along the back side of the box out of sight and because it is stretched out it give it more surface area to do its job. I will say this has served its purpose well. but my next step is either a cooler or a wineador because it gets so hot where I live.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

it looks mor organized than having random boxes and it looks like it is nice thick cedar and you could stack them if you had two!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> it looks mor organized than having random boxes and it looks like it is nice thick cedar and you could stack them if you had two!


LoL yeah it got organized a little better before I stopped using it. That was the outcome of me trying to rush and get them all put away before the wife saw... (Yeah that is never a good idea by the way) I had thought about trying to find some more boxes like that to use in different projects.


----------

